# Pro-Tools Freeware -wer kennt sich aus?



## sight011 (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute ich habe eine Pro-Tools Freeware Version rausgekramt.


Weil ich davor festgestellt habe das man bei XP mit Rechtsklick auf .exe Dateien eine Datei auch im Windwos 95/98/NT Modus laufen lassen kann! Und diese Datei läuft nurauf einem 98 System. Erwirft die Datei auch an was ervorher nicht getan hat. Installation läuft. Programm start auch, aber beim laden der Plugs am ANfang kommt folgende Fehlermeldung -->


DAE error -1113 was encountered.


hat jemand das selbe Problem oder weißjemadn was zu tun ist? ICh würdemich üebr einen Tipp Hammermäßig freuen!! WEil man mit Pro-Tools natürlich einfach am besten arbeiten kann (ODer ich zumindest ) Greetz a.


----------



## Zinken (30. Juni 2008)

Digidesign meint:


> DAE error -1113 when launching Pro Tools Free (Windows 98 SE).
> This error occurs if the WIN 98 WaveDriver is not installed, is disabled, or is installed incorrectly. Resources must be assigned to the hardware before Pro Tools is installed. Therefore, it is imperative that you follow the installation procedure as it is documented.


Schlechte Karten vermutlich...


----------



## sight011 (1. Juli 2008)

Verdammt,wo hast du das denn gefunden? War das im Netz würde mich in dem Fall über eine Quellenangabe sehr freuen! lg A.


----------



## Matze (1. Juli 2008)

Mit dem Kompatiblitätsmodus hab ich eigentlich NIE auch nur einmal erlebt, dass etwas funktioniert hat. Entweder hast du noch einen alten Rechner zuhause stehen oder machst es über VMWare zum Beispiel.


----------



## sight011 (1. Juli 2008)

hmm, Danke Matze! Das komische bei diesem Modus ist ja auch das man es nur auf die .exe Dateien anwenden kann und nicht auf einen gesamten Ordner!

Wer Pro-Tools nicht kennt  dafür lohnt es sich definitiv einen alten Rechner dafür her zurichten!


----------



## Zinken (1. Juli 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Verdammt,wo hast du das denn gefunden? War dasim NEtz würdemich in dem Fallübe eine Quellenangabe sehr freuen! lg A.



http://www.digidesign.com
Erster Eintrag bei Google, wenn man Deine Fehlermeldung eingibt...


----------



## sight011 (1. Juli 2008)

DAE error -1113 when launching Pro Tools Free (Windows 98 SE).
This error occurs if the WIN 98 WaveDriver is not installed, is disabled, or is installed incorrectly. Resources must be assigned to the hardware before Pro Tools is installed. Therefore, it is imperative that you follow the installation procedure as it is documented.


So, Dank Zinken habe ich jetzt nähere Informationen über meinen Fhler gefunden.

Aber versteh ich das richtig, dieser WaveDriver von dem hier die Rede ist, ist das ein Treiebr den es nur unter 98 gibt? Kennt sich damit jedemand aus? Sorry ich würde vielelicht selber mehr im Vorfeld probieren,  bevor ich hier fragern stelle, doch habe ich gerade mein System wieder auf vorderman gebracht und möchte es nicht durch ein "Experiment" wieder zerstören.

Daher die gestellten Fragen 

Also wenn sich jemand mit diesem WaveDrievr auskennt bitte ich diese Infos hier zu posten. greetz a.


----------



## Matze (1. Juli 2008)

Welche Version hast du denn?

Hab hier paar Links mit Tabellen, die dir sagen, ob deine Version überhaupt mit deiner Windows Version kompatibel ist:
http://www.digidesign.com/index.cfm?navid=54&itemid=23954


----------



## sight011 (1. Juli 2008)

Thx my Man! 

Das ding ist ich habe diese Freeware Version! Diese läuft sogar ohne ein Digidesign oder M-audio Interface, 'freu' und weil diese Version so alt ist kann ich sie wahrscheinlich auch nich mehr in der Liste finden! 


Aber nochmal kennt sich jemand mit diesem WaveDriver aus, kann man  das teil auch in sein XP einflechten?

Greetz euer A.


----------



## Matze (1. Juli 2008)

Guck mal, ob dir das vieleicht helfen kann:
http://www.bias-inc.de/support/faq_audiosuite.html

Zu einem Wave Driver konnte ich bislang nicht brauchbares finden. Geb doch mal in Google "Wave Treiber <deineSoundkarte>" ein.


----------



## Zinken (1. Juli 2008)

Du magst Suchmaschinen nicht, oder? http://archive.digidesign.com/download/wave/
Ziemlich unten in der Liste.


----------



## Matze (1. Juli 2008)

Zinken hat gesagt.:


> Du magst Suchmaschinen nicht, oder?


Er hat doch jetzt nicht nach dem Treiber an sich gesucht, sonder über Infos, Gefahren, da er doch sein OS grad erst bereinigt hat.


----------



## Zinken (1. Juli 2008)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem Wiederherstellungspunkt oder einem kompletten Systembackup?
Danach könnte man ja recht gefahrlos mal den Treiber ausprobieren und falls es Probleme gibt, die ursprüngliche Konfiguration wiederherstellen.


----------



## Matze (1. Juli 2008)

Zinken hat gesagt.:


> Wie wäre es denn mit einem Wiederherstellungspunkt oder einem kompletten Systembackup?
> Danach könnte man ja recht gefahrlos mal den Treiber ausprobieren und falls es Probleme gibt, die ursprüngliche Konfiguration wiederherstellen.



Touché


----------



## Zinken (1. Juli 2008)

Ohne Garantie - aber einen Versuch wär´s ja wert.


----------



## sight011 (1. Juli 2008)

The Next step! -Ich bin jetzt zu Hause angekommen und ahbe gleich mal geschaut was ich für eine Version habe! 

Es ist dieVersion 5.0.1 --> auf der Seite von Zinken steht ja nur was für Version 1.7.1 oder 5.3.1, also und alles andere drum herum, aber halt nix für diese Version!

ICh hab inBezug auf die Geschichtemit 2 Systemen hier was von digidesign selbst empfohlenes gefunden http://www.pronetworks.org/forum/about88231.html , aber das bezieht sich glaube ich nur auf Rechner mit Vista die dann abwärst kompatible mit XP gemacht werden oder nicht ? -Ich habe keinen blaßen Schimmer von so ewtas vielelicht kennt sichja jemand mit so etwas aus


----------



## Zinken (1. Juli 2008)

Der Link von Dir verfolgt einen völlig anderen Ansatz. Da werden zwei Betriebssysteme installiert, die wahlweise zu booten sind.
Sollte theoretisch auch bei Dir funktionieren, allerdings musst Du dann jedesmal neu booten, um ProTools zu  benutzen.
Und vermutlich wirst Du inzwischen schon Probleme haben, passene Treiber für alle Systemkomponenten zu bekommen. 
Und wenn, dann sind sie natürlich uralt.
Ich würde es an Deiner Stelle einfach mal mit dem Treiber für 5.3.1 probieren, da es sich ja scheinbar um besagten
Win98 Wave Driver handelt.
Allerdings kann ich auch verstehen, dass für eine 6 Jahre alte Freeware-Version nicht mehr unbedingt der volle
Support geboten wird.


----------



## sight011 (2. Juli 2008)

*lol das kann ich auch! 

Zinkeen kennst du dich da zufällig besser aus als ich?

Also ich habe mir eine günstige Soundkarte gekauft dafür habe ich ja die Treiber auf meinem Rechner. Wenn ich diesen 98 WaveDriver install. könnte es dann ja bestimmt sein das mein anderes Sequenzer Prog. nicht mehr läuft oder?

Kann ich dann einfach den Treicber den ich vorher auf ne Cd gebrannt habe wieder problemlos install.?

Sorry bin halt echt nicht so der experte wenn es um Treiber etc. geht!


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

Sowas hat bei mir eingentlich immer funktionert. Am besten ist, du setzt vor der Installation einen Wiederherstellungspunkt


----------



## sight011 (2. Juli 2008)

@ Matze Welches Prog.? Würde das gerne aus-checken! Mit Pro-Tools kann man einfach am geilsten mischen! Die internen Plugs veredlen einfach jeden Sound!

Greetz


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

Nix Programm, ich rede von der Windows Systemwiederherstellung ^^.
Unter Start->Programme->Systemprogramme->Systemwiederherstellung.
Da kann man einfach zu jedem Zeitpunkt einen Systemweiderherstellungspunkt setzt, oder zu einem zurück kehren.

Hat zwar bei mir immer geklappt, wenn was kaputt war, aber wenn du wircklich GANZ sicher sein willst, musst du die VM Lösung nehmen


----------



## sight011 (2. Juli 2008)

Ne Risk no fun!  ich probier das späda mal! Ich berichte dann morgen ob ich mein Rechner zerschossen habe oder nich !


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

Sagen wir mal so, wenn du dich Morgen net meldest, *dann* hast du ihn zerschossen ^^


----------



## sight011 (2. Juli 2008)

:suspekt:                      wir wollen es nich hoffen! ;-)


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

Wird schon schief gehen, nur nicht vergessen alle wichtigen Daten zu speichern


----------



## The_Maegges (2. Juli 2008)

Nur so nebenbei: Die Systemwiederherstellung gabs bei Windows 98 noch nicht...

Also viel Glück, dass es läuft ;-)


----------



## Zinken (2. Juli 2008)

Das hat damit ja überhaupt nichts zu tun. Nebenbei: ich glaube auch nicht wirklich, dass es funktioniert, weil da vermutlich 
noch mehr Konflikte auftauchen werden aber es geht ja nur darum, im XP einen Wiederherstellungspunkt zu setzen,
den neuen Uralt-Treiber zu installieren und falls das nicht funktioniert, die Wiederherstellungs-Funktion von Windows
zu nutzen, um die alte Treiberkonfiguration wieder zu erhalten.


----------



## sight011 (2. Juli 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

EDIT: 
Hab mir den Treiber gezogen! Den mit der 5. ... Version und antürlich vorher her die ReadMe File gelesen, hört zu:

Ich soll: 

Removing Session / DAE  

•	From the Start menu, choose Find > Files or Folders.
•	Search for the following files in the root directory of C:\ and delete each one that is found.
•		Sesthunk.dll
•		AM3_dsp.dll
•		Dae.dll
•		DigiSystem.dll
•		DigiWave16Assist.dll
•		Vdaed.vxd
•	Restart Windows 98 and proceed to Installation Instructions.

Diese Dateien löschen! ICh habe die Dateien mal gesucht nd es hat sich herausgestellt, dass diese Files im Festplatte:\Windows\System32 Ordner liegen!

Da ich wie bereits erwehnt keine Ahnung von so Treibern und sondergleichem Gedöns habe + das mein System gerade wieder schön, sauber hergestellt wurde!!

--> Möchte ich natürlich nicht, außer jemand der weiß was er tut kann mir dabei helfen, daran irgendwas ändern!


----------

